# Just ordered this, did i make a good choice?



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

Can't help with the grooming products, but I couldn't help saying your puppy is way too cute!!!!


----------



## B&K (Feb 10, 2013)

CITIgolden said:


> Can't help with the grooming products, but I couldn't help saying your puppy is way too cute!!!!


We thank you! She has become a handful...She is all mouth now a days


----------



## havana13 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Cheaper options*

If you're only using this to groom your own dog, then you paid way too much. For $369 you could buy an electric table! Like this one (Master Equipment Z-Lift Electric Grooming Tables | PetEdge.com) 
I have this table (Master Equipment Adjustable Height Grooming Tables | PetEdge.com) and this arm (Master Equipment Foldable Grooming Arm | PetEdge.com).
Both have worked out very well for me for my 3 goldens for the past 4 years.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I've just used my woodworking bench for grooming so know nothing about these. Seems awfully expensive for what it is though :curtain:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Love my groom right table but I use it every week. Love the adjustable legs!


----------

